# will my TV work in Spain



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

Hi! can anyone tell me if my tv will work in Spain if I bring it with me.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes its an excellent idea to bring your tv from Uk, that way you can get all your UK programmes


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yes its an excellent idea to bring your tv from Uk, that way you can get all your UK programmes


What !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/435921-uk-television-set.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yes its an excellent idea to bring your tv from Uk, that way you can get all your UK programmes


:der:
:whip:
:nono:


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm interested to know what TV system,or combination with Internet, provides best reception in Nerja area, I would like to be able to receive BBC 1,2, ITV, channel4,SKY news as a minimum if possible, and where in Nerja area would be best to source a TV and installer?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Bazzer1611 said:


> Hi! can anyone tell me if my tv will work in Spain if I bring it with me.


Yes, it will work, and as Rabbitcat says, you will be able to watch all the UK programmes - providing you have a Sky box (or equivalent) and a suitable satellite dish! We brought our TV with us and it worked perfectly well for two years before going bang (nothing to do with being in Spain, I hasten to add!). We bought a digital decoder in Carrefour for about €25 and this, connected to an ordinary terrestrial TV aerial, gave us an additional 20 or so Spanish TV channels, many of which showed dubbed USA programmes that could be viewed in English at the press of a button.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Yes, it will work, and as Rabbitcat says, you will be able to watch all the UK programmes - providing you have a Sky box (or equivalent) and a suitable satellite dish! We brought our TV with us and it worked perfectly well for two years before going bang (nothing to do with being in Spain, I hasten to add!). We bought a digital decoder in Carrefour for about €25 and this, connected to an ordinary terrestrial TV aerial, gave us an additional 20 or so Spanish TV channels, many of which showed dubbed USA programmes that could be viewed in English at the press of a button.


I think he'll have to use the Intelsat satellite with the dodgy codes that need changing every now and then down in Nerja.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ddrysdale99 said:


> I think he'll have to use the Intelsat satellite with the dodgy codes that need changing every now and then down in Nerja.


What 'dodgy codes'????
We've had BBC, ITV via satellite since last November without a single code change. Seven months trouble -free.
And we are in deepest Andalucia.......
Still get Sky too.


Incidentally, changing codes is a simple 30 second procedure.....when a change is needed which, it seems, isn't very often.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> What 'dodgy codes'????
> We've had BBC, ITV via satellite since last November without a single code change. Seven months trouble -free.
> And we are in deepest Andalucia.......
> Still get Sky too.
> ...


Concern is no longer with the code changes. 
But it is strange there has been no code change since December..
The main concern these days should be how long will the service actually last, as I907 is coming up to the end of its scheduled mission lifespan ( Feb 2003 with an expected lifespan of 13 years ) ...and so will it move to another satellite, in another location, with a harder to receive beam or cease operation totally... we shall see in a year or two... (bet the installers of such systems are not actually mentioning this small minor detail to their clients, but the installers (or the competent ones at least) should know this!)

For the OP : yes your TV will work in Spain. It will have no problems if you connect any device to it like DVD or satellite receiver.
It may even, if you connect it to a tv aerial, get you the 30+ Spanish tv channels, with "original language" options.

For UK satellite TV : most Sky pay channels are still available over most of mainland spain. It is the non sky free main uk channels from bbc itv c4 and five where reception in spain varies... here in Valencia I just about receive these channels on my 80x85cm dish, but in other areas (like Costa del Sol) 4 or 5m dishes may be required. And it is if you are in one of these satellite "dead spots" at alternate tv reception is required - usually not from the actual broadcaster, but illegally from a third party.


----------



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

*Bazzer1611*

Thanks for all replies with info on tv.


----------

